# Pulso de reloj activado con fototransistor



## lfgarciag (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola, soy principiante en esto de la electronica de control, quiero diseñar un pulso de reloj activado con un fototransistor, el problema que tengo es que cuando se interrumpe el infrarrojo, el voltaje en el colector no es de 0V sino permanece en 5V ¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

Si posteas tu circuito tal vez te podamos ayudar.....


----------



## lfgarciag (Jul 1, 2009)

Si gracias. Les dejo el diagrama.


----------



## gbloem1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Con què programa se puede ver el circuito?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2009)

Es para multisim de National Instruments.... No podrias exportarlo a un formato de dibujo? como GIF, JPG o PNG

Gracias..


----------



## lfgarciag (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok disculpen.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2009)

mmmm no se para que esta tan complejo tu circuito... no seria mas simple hacer algo como esto?


----------



## lfgarciag (Jul 1, 2009)

Gracias. Pero ahora conecto el pulso de salida al clk del contador 74LS93 y hace un conteo salteado ¿por qué?


----------



## lfgarciag (Jul 3, 2009)

Adapté el circuito contador al inicio de una banda transportadora. El problema del conteo salteado se soluciona con un capacitor de 22nF del colector a Vcc. Bueno, con respecto a la banda es que al energizar el circuito, el conteo no inicia en 0 ¿como hacerle para que inicie en 0? o un "push button" que reinicie el conteo


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola estoy intentando utilizar un fototransistor como entrada de clock de un contador 74LS90, pero me da mucho rebote. 
Al reemplazarlo por un LDR cuenta a la perfección pero no me sirve porque no tiene mucha velocidad para actuar.  
¿Como podría hacer?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 12, 2012)

sin esquema es difícil poder dar una opinión de cual es el problema

algo asi ? te sirve


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 12, 2012)

Estoy usando un fototransistor en la entrada, que si lo cambio por una fotoresistencia anda de 10.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 12, 2012)

eso ya lo mencionaste,
publica tu esquema


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 12, 2012)

A ver si ahora no me lo bajan!


----------



## miguelus (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenos días motorolahola.
 Viendo tu circuito tengo un par de preguntas.
¿Qué misión cumple D3 en tu diseño?
¿Por qué  R6 y R3 están en serie?... Creo que R6 está de más.
¿Cuál sería la frecuencia de repetición y anchura de los pulsos?
Para eviatar rebotes en los pulsos pon un condensador de 1µF entre Colector y Emisor de Q2.

Sal U2


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 13, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días motorolahola.
> Viendo tu circuito tengo un par de preguntas.
> ¿Qué misión cumple D3 en tu diseño?
> ¿Por qué  R6 y R3 están en serie?... Creo que R6 está de más.
> ...



D3 esta por miedo a conectarlo mal y quemar algo al conectar la bateria.
R6 baja el voltaje para alimentar el integrado (no se muestra en el diagrama de liveWire) De ahi sale el R3 para el transistor.
Es para contar las vueltas de una rueda que iría de las 240 rpm (0.25 seg por ciclo) a las mayor cantidad de vueltas posible como 8000 rpm (0.0075 seg por ciclo).

Estoy sospechando que el problema podria ser la fuente mal filtrada, en la semana la cambio por una bateria de 9v a ver que pasa. 

Veo lo del condensador.

Gracias gente!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola motorolahola

Ciertamente LiveWire deja muchas cosas que desear.
Es el caso del rebote que dices en tu mensaje original.

Aunque no aclaras si ese rebote se presenta en la simulación o en la realidad yo supongo que es en la realidad.
Si es en la realidad tienes que agregar a tu circuito otro llamado anti-rebote(Debounce) que por aquí en el foro ya hay varios diseños de él.

En tu mensaje original mencionas el 74LS90 pero en la imagen que adjuntaste tienes un 74LS93.

Creo que en ninguno de los Simuladores hay un circuito para simular la obstrucción de la luz entre un emisor y un sensor así que puedes poner un interruptor para apagar el emisor de luz y de ese modo simular esa obstrucción de luz.

Prueba con el circuito que te adjunto.
En lugar de utilizar un Fototransistor como elemento de entrada se puede simular con un Opto Acoplador.
Para simularlo puedes dejarlo como está y al ir a hacer el impreso (PCB) quita lo que no te sirva.
Inclusive le puedes probar con el Clock de LiveWire a 8 KHz. 
Claro aunque este simulador no trabaja a esa velocidad puedes hacer pruebas.
Lo más rápido que funciona el LiveWire es a 100 Hz y con mucho trabajo.
R1, R3 y R4 hay que calcularlas de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de los dispositivos asociados.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 13, 2012)

motorolahola dijo:


> A ver si ahora no me lo bajan!



Amigo, viendo tu esquema pregunto, que sucede cuando Q2 no conduce?, que tension crees que llega al pin del 74LS?, recuerda que es tecnologia TTL.


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 13, 2012)

No quería complicarla tanto porque me parece que nos desviamos del tema. 
Son 2 LS90 en serie que cuentan a 20, porque no conseguí un LS93 

Aca se ve en el video como anda 10 puntos con un LDR pero necesito que ande con un fototransistor.

Se me ocurre que el LDR al ser tan lento esta filtrando algo, pero no se que y mucho menos el origen. Tal vez sea la fuente mal filtrada, no se.


----------



## motorolahola (Oct 13, 2012)

lfgarciag dijo:


> Adapté el circuito contador al inicio de una banda transportadora. El problema del conteo salteado se soluciona con un capacitor de 22nF del colector a Vcc. Bueno, con respecto a la banda es que al energizar el circuito, el conteo no inicia en 0 ¿como hacerle para que inicie en 0? o un "push button" que reinicie el conteo



Que suerte si yo pongo un condesador asi, que es la mas logica, me daja de contar. 
Me parece que el ls93 no tiene entrada Reset.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola motorolahola

Y entonces los PIN's 2 y 3 para qué son ?? del 74LS93 claro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Oct 13, 2012)

Buenas noches.

El 74LS93 si que posee entrada de Reset, son los Pines 2 y 3 R0(1) y R0(1) respectivamente, para una cuenta normal, el menos una de estas dos entradas tiene que estar a “0”,  si ponemos ambas entradas a “1” se produce un Reset (función AND).

Sal U2


----------



## motorolahola (Nov 12, 2012)

Esta es la única forma de conectar un foto transistor a la entrada de clock, eso de los condensadores es cuento chino. 

Primero. Desacople la salida del regulador RG1 con un condensador de 100 uF a masa.
Posiblemente los contadores y el 555 se acoplan a través de la tensión de alimentación.
Segundo. Si un fototransistor se deja con la base sin conectar, tiene una sensibilidad extrema. Es probable que incluso pueda captar las variaciónes de la iluminación proveniente de lámparas funcionando con corriente alterna.
Dispón una resistencia de 100K o menor entre ella y masa. 
Tercero, Si se trata de una barrera por un haz de luz, la fuente debe ser alimentada con corriente continua y enfocada en ambos lados con lentes, para que la luz ambiente la alcance lo menos posible.
Cuarto. Entre el foto transistor y el contador, tiene que haber un conformador de impulsos,. normalmente formado por un Disparador de Smith, y si es necesario un filtro activo paso bajos, para eliminar las captaciones espúreas. Con ello se establecen unos umbrales de luz 1 o 0 bien definidos y un límite máximo a la velocidad de captación de la luz.







TEMA CERRADO


----------

